# absolutly stunning ambrosia maple box from barry



## davduckman2010 (May 30, 2013)

got home today after a realy stressfull day . started a hugh job for allstate insurance at there corperate headquaters. got stuck running it and its an hour and a half away :cray::cray:. found a box from barry richardson in the breeze way that contained one beutiful stunning large keepsake box out of my ambrosia maple . i dont realy know what to say its fantastic beutiful workmanship barry from the top to the finnish a1 quality . im always amazed at what you guys make out of this stuff and the outstanding generous members we have . it will be cherished along with the great turnings and other special things i have gotten here. cant thank you enough. ps i should have sent you the real good stuff  next time. if ya ever need something just holler barry many thanks my freind --duck 

[attachment=25553]

[attachment=25554]

[attachment=25555]

[attachment=25556]

[attachment=25557]

[attachment=25558]

[attachment=25559]

[attachment=25560]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 30, 2013)

That is very nice!!!!! I love your lids Barry...


----------



## barry richardson (May 30, 2013)

Man that got there fast! Glad you like it Dave, enjoy!


----------



## SENC (May 30, 2013)

Just awesome!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 30, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Man that got there fast! Glad you like it Dave, enjoy!



its awsome barry beutiful that top is something else. im almost afraid to show it to family you know where that leads.  one big opera meee meee me mee meeeeeeeee :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2013)

Cool looking box for sure, I like the off center turning on the lid, subtle but nice.  Yup super duck we got a pretty special group of people here.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 30, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Cool looking box for sure, I like the off center turning on the lid, subtle but nice.  Yup super duck we got a pretty special group of people here.



one of a kind group


----------



## DKMD (May 30, 2013)

Very cool! Good on Duck for sharing his wood and on Barry for sharing his talents... Kudos all around.


----------



## Wildthings (May 30, 2013)

I don't think stunning can described that box fully!!


----------



## NeilYeag (May 30, 2013)

Yes the lid is amazing!


----------

